# Fees



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I need to change my address on the foreigners register.
I have the EX18 and appointment but can someone confirm whether there is a fee to do this (I can't imagine that there isn't) and provide a link to a table of "tasas" please?

Thanks


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Relyat said:


> I need to change my address on the foreigners register.
> I have the EX18 and appointment but can someone confirm whether there is a fee to do this (I can't imagine that there isn't) and provide a link to a table of "tasas" please?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, it will be the same fee as if registering as a foreign resident. When we changed our address last year it was €10.70 but I don't know if it has gone up since then. If you need to change anything else (eg my husband needed to change his passport details after getting a new one), do it at the same time as it will be covered by the same fee.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Relyat said:


> I need to change my address on the foreigners register.
> I have the EX18 and appointment but can someone confirm whether there is a fee to do this (I can't imagine that there isn't) and provide a link to a table of "tasas" please?
> 
> Thanks


Remember, you should NOT have to prove income/savings nor prove health care again.

Some offices though seem to be unaware of this and may ask for all this proof again.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks both. Look forward to another little adventure!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

According to this website, the current fee is €10.82, so it hasn't gone up too much.

https://www.parainmigrantes.info/tasas-extranjeria-486/

"5. Certificado de registro de residente comunitario o Tarjeta de residencia de familiar de un ciudadano de la Unión: 10,82 €."

As I said before, they charge the same to make any changes as they do to register you in the first place.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> Yes, it will be the same fee as if registering as a foreign resident. When we changed our address last year it was €10.70 but I don't know if it has gone up since then. If you need to change anything else (eg my husband needed to change his passport details after getting a new one), do it at the same time as it will be covered by the same fee.


Panic, major panic!!!
I got a new passport about 3 years ago. Never occurred to me that I would have to change anything on my certificate!
Panic over... My passport number does not figure on my certificate, only my NIE. So before you panic like me, make sure you need to.
I have to say I didn't realise the number changed at renewal. I thought it stayed the same like Spanish passports and DNI so I flew for a couple of years using my old number on easyjet' s website and nothing ever happened


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Panic, major panic!!!
> I got a new passport about 3 years ago. Never occurred to me that I would have to change anything on my certificate!
> Panic over... My passport number does not figure on my certificate, only my NIE. So before you panic like me, make sure you need to.
> I have to say I didn't realise the number changed at renewal. I thought it stayed the same like Spanish passports and DNI so I flew for a couple of years using my old number on easyjet' s website and nothing ever happened


Our passport numbers don't figure on our certificates either, just our NIEs. But everyone registering does need to provide a copy of their passport - and there is a box to tick on the EX18 form for a change of passport, so it seemed obvious to me that should the passport details, especially the number (as UK passports do whenever they are renewed) change, then we should update it. If we ever had any dealings with the police and were asked to produce our passports as ID, they'd be checked against the details on record and there might be complications if they didn't match. On occasion I have seen Policia Nacional officers, having stopped someone in the street, holding their passport and radioing in to check the details including the passport number.

If you provided an out of date passport number as Advance Passenger Information then it doesn't say a lot for airport security or border control, does it?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Panic, major panic!!!
> I got a new passport about 3 years ago. Never occurred to me that I would have to change anything on my certificate!
> Panic over... My passport number does not figure on my certificate, only my NIE. So before you panic like me, make sure you need to.
> I have to say I didn't realise the number changed at renewal. I thought it stayed the same like Spanish passports and DNI so I flew for a couple of years using my old number on easyjet' s website and nothing ever happened


What do you mean by your passport number only figures on your NIE?

Do you have a separate document with your NIE i.e. apart from the green registration cert?


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> On occasion I have seen Policia Nacional officers, having stopped someone in the street, holding their passport and radioing in to check the details including the passport number.
> 
> Blooming heck what a coincidence,so have we.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Actually the box to tick on the EX 18 form, in the Modificación section, says
Cambio de Documento de Identidad. And for us, as UK citizens, our Documento de Identidad is our passport as we don't have a national ID card and, of course, the registration certificate is not acceptable as ID.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Panic, major panic!!!
> I got a new passport about 3 years ago. Never occurred to me that I would have to change anything on my certificate!
> Panic over... *My passport number does not figure on my certificate, only my NIE*. So before you panic like me, make sure you need to.
> I have to say I didn't realise the number changed at renewal. I thought it stayed the same like Spanish passports and DNI so I flew for a couple of years using my old number on easyjet' s website and nothing ever happened





Overandout said:


> What do you mean by your passport number only figures on your NIE?
> 
> Do you have a separate document with your NIE i.e. apart from the green registration cert?


 As you can see I didn't say my "passport number only figures on my NIE"!!
And actually I did have a separate card with my NIE number on it because when I got it, the green certificate of registration didn't exist! But that's not pertinent here.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lynn r said:


> our passport numbers don't figure on our certificates either, just our nies. But everyone registering does need to provide a copy of their passport - and there is a box to tick on the ex18 form for a change of passport, so it seemed obvious to me that should the passport details, especially the number (as uk passports do whenever they are renewed) change, then we should update it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


000


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> As you can see I didn't say my "passport number only figures on my NIE"!!
> And actually I did have a separate card with my NIE number on it because when I got it, the green certificate of registration didn't exist! But that's not pertinent here.


:doh:

I really should pay more attention in the mornings!!!

Oh, and for the record, Spanish citizens do get new passport numbers when they renew the document. It is as in most countries; the number is a document number, not a personal number.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Update. 
Attended this morning and all done. Took a little while to get a suitable appointment due to the normal August delays and some necessary domestics.

I was asked for proof of income but I replied that it wasn't necessary
The chap looked a bit old fashioned at that and his previously warm manner cooled a little but job done!


----------

